# never too many....



## crittermom (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, I just found this forum and thought I'd join so I could talk to others who are just as obsessed with their pets as I am with mine! My name is Angela and I have lots of little furkids to tell you about.

We have in our house right now 3 dogs, 4 cats, 1 hamster, and 5 aquariums. Our largest tank houses a stingray and our others have discus, angelfish, puffers, and guppies, etc. Our dogs are a 4 year old Border Collie, a 3 year old mini Dachshund, and a 10 month old Great Dane. And now to our cats:

1. Kid - he's a stray that adopted my husband about 9 years ago. When we moved from South Dakota to Wisconsin, we brought him with us and brought him inside. He's a sweetheart. A couple years ago he had a PU surgery due to kidney stones so basically is now a girl "down there". Hasn't affected his manliness at all. 

2. Rat - yes, a cat named Rat. She's a 10 year old (this summer) stubby Manx. Her given name is Baby, but when I brought her home she was wet from rain and my mom said she looked like a drowned rat. The name stuck and she now answers to it instead of Baby. She's pretty timid but if you pet her just right, she'll drool all over you.

3. NEW TO OUR HOME!!! - Joy - she is a European Burmese, about 3 years old. Don't know too much history, we have had her only a week. She is a sweet girl and loves to lay on top of the aquarium lights.

4. NEW TO OUT HOME!!!! - Prudy - Prudy is a Sphynx, about 3 years old. Got her at the same time as we got Joy about a week ago. She is a talker, a diva, and LOVES to lay under your shirt on your belly. Going to get her first bath today (first from us anyways) so we'll see how that goes.

Hope everyone is prepared for tons of pictures - I am constantly subjecting my co-workers to pet pictures. I'm worse than a new parent. We are looking into fostering for a cat rescue in our area so if that comes about, there'll be even more pics. Lord help us, all, as my husband says.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

WELCOME!

You DO have a houseful! Is your husband building an ark in the back yard by any chance?  

Please, feel free to bombard us with pictures!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, pictures are great, we love 'em here!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see pictures of your gang!


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and we hope to see pictures of your mini zoo :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! petts & scritches to all!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and welcome







to the forum!  Wow 8O , you have so many :!: I can't wait for pics!


----------

